# turion64, no /dev/agpgart and modprobe fglrx fails

## gurky

I'm sorry to post again on this topic, but I wasn't able to find advice for the missing device.

Briefly:

I've got a Turion64 and ATI x200 chipset with integrated x300 graphic card.

Despite having CONFIG_AGP and CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 in my kernel config, either as

modules or builtin (CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y) I do not have the /dev/agpgart device.

When I try and modprobe fglrx it fails saying: No such device

Is the missing device the reason I cannot load fglrx?

If this is the case, how do I get/create the device?

thanx for any help

more details below

--- Details:

# uname -mrp

2.6.12-gentoo-r4 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile ML-34

The X300 is not recognized:

gurky ~ # lspci | grep -i vga

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5955

I tried booting with "pci=routeirq" but it does not help.

The "ATI Radeon FAQ" says:

  NOTE 2: if you have a PCIe card, the AGP settings should be irrelevant...

  ...

  If you're running a 64-bit kernel, then the /dev/agpgart support and AMD Opteron/Athlon64

  on-CPU GART support should be enabled automatically (you can't change this).

As I've read on other posts this is true unless you disable CONFIG_GART_IOMMU.

I've tried both, that is CONFIG_GART_IOMMU set (CONFIG_AGP, CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 set automatically) or

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU unset and CONFIG_AGP, CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 set by hand.

In any case I do not have the /dev/agpgart device and loading fglrx fails:

only for CONFIG_AGP, CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 as modules:

# lsmod | grep agp

amd64_agp               8876  0

agpgart                21228  1 amd64_agp

# ls /dev/agpgart

ls: /dev/agpgart: No such file or directory

# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko): No such device

# dmesg | grep fglrx

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 311 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_init] *ERROR* Device not found!

This is from my kernel config, both cases:

- CONFIG_GART_IOMMU set:

# zcat /proc/config.gz | egrep  'X86_64|AGP|DRM|DRI|PCIE|ATI|RADEON|GART'

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_GART_IOMMUCONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

- CONFIG_GART_IOMMU not set:

# zcat /proc/config.gz | egrep  'X86_64|AGP|DRM|DRI|PCIE|ATI|RADEON|GART'

CONFIG_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_GART_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

----------

## darkgamorck

I seem to recall reading somewhere that the integrated ATI video controller on ATI chipset Turion motherboards uses PCI Express instead of AGP for its transfer.  I'm going to try and install Gentoo on my laptop tonight (Presario v2310us Turion 64/Radeon Express 200M) and see how far I can get.

----------

## darkgamorck

Its worth pointing out that ATI's page has a seperate linux driver download for 200M equipped notebooks:

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27

----------

## vitriol

you need to run

```
update-pciids
```

so that your hardware doesn't show up as 'unknown device'

 :Cool: 

----------

## anz

Dear darkgamorck,

thank you, thank you, thank you!

I was trying around the fglrx with a "Radeon-XPress 200M" (MSI Megabook S270) and loosing all my hair.

Then - before comitting suicide, I found your posting, downloaded the "ATI Driver Installer".

The running installation script ended in a crash - but surprise, suprise - startx recogniced the graphic card!!!

Here the link:

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27

Just download it, make the script (ati-driver-installer***.run) executable, and execute it.

Thank alot - and a big THANXXX to the ATI developer!!!!!

----------

